

Ask HN: Who are the best icon designers? - rgrieselhuber

I will be in the market for some custom icons in a few months. If anyone here has experience hiring a custom icon designer for high-quality icons (such as those used by CulturedCode, etc.) or is a designer with a strong portfolio, I'd love to hear about it.
======
taitems
Just a short list of icon designers I follow on twitter, I plan to collate
this into a blog post eventually:

\- Sofa: <http://www.madebysofa.com/>

\- Pinvoke: <http://twitter.com/pinvoke_com> \+ <http://www.pinvoke.com>

\- ByLine Break, Midtone Design: <http://www.midtonedesign.com/> \+
<http://twitter.com/DDrDark> \+ <http://twitter.com/bylinebreak> \+
<http://bylinebreak.com/>

\- Cocoia: <http://twitter.com/Cocoia> \+ <http://www.icondesigner.net/>

\- Louis Harboe: <http://twitter.com/spiralstairs> \+
<http://www.graphicpeel.com/>

\- Jonas Rask (retired): <http://twitter.com/JonasRask> \+
<http://jonasraskdesign.com/>

\- Mathieu White: <http://twitter.com/MathieuWhite> \+
<http://mathieuwhite.com/#funtime>

~~~
henriklied
I'd also add Jared Christensen to that list. He made the icon for
<http://sifterapp.com>, amongst others.

<http://www.jaredigital.com/>

------
bradrydzewski
Check out <http://yellowicon.com/>

The design company is run by Everaldo, the creator of the Crystal Project
<http://www.everaldo.com/>

His icon sets have been some of the highest rated and most downloaded at kde-
look.org for years now

If you are not familiar with kde-look.org, check it out. There are hundreds of
very impressive icon sets you can download for free. Many are released under
LGPL and can be used in commercial software

------
Chirag
Please have a look at <http://www.iconarchive.com> icon designer put there
work on this site you'll be able to contact the authors via the site.

------
fras0132
I've heard good things about CrowdSpring, price efficient and get your pick of
the litter from thousands of prospective Creatives.

Crowdspring even guarantees 25 entries, worth checking out

<http://www.crowdspring.com/>

------
tbgvi
The best I've seen is Icon Factory, I have a feeling they're pricey though :)

They've done the icons for Coda, Windows XP, and others I believe.

<http://iconfactory.com/design/icon>

------
iconfinder
I run Iconfinder (www.iconfinder.net) and have hired many good icon designers.
Please send me a mail if you would like to have a talk: martin.leblanc [at]
iconfinder [dot] net

------
gte910h
<http://www.virtuallnk.com/> did nice icons for a client of mine

------
cromulent
Jon Hicks work always impresses.

<http://hicksdesign.co.uk/>

------
az
www.iconfinder.net has collections of icons and should lead you to some
designers

